# 5' x 3.5' room what system foolproof as poss



## skallie (Jun 4, 2009)

ok i have most things to either do nft/dwc/f+d or whatever hydro system best suits a complete fooking idiot who is soo lazy he sets himself on fire pretty often..:holysheep: 

last chance city for this friend of mine-ok UKGIRL420 i know what your going to say  

ive sacked him in the past but have pastures new to attend to so rather than see him on his arse so to speak ill set him up with absolutely everything this knob needs. 

equipment nutes plants and then set it all in motion. 

what im asking from you MP'ers is the easiest system my friend can tend to a.k.a. least maintenance:hubba: :hubba: 

so the room size is as shown above with a sloping ceiling height of 3.5ft at sides to centre of room being 6'+ 

so plant numbers are a maxiumum of 15 and ideally 15 

look forward to ya replies folks.

skallie


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2009)

Well as long as you are there to do the nutes and the ph DWC is pretty easy.

But that still means he would have to check water levels and maybe add some water...But you could automate everything in a DWC, or just kill some plants now and save the frustration....A pure form of insanity..doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.:laugh:


----------



## framingman001 (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with pc, dwc seems to be the no brainer grow since you'll be doing the hard part(nutes). I have not done dwc yet but after this grow is done (about 6 weeks) thats what i'll be doing and addind scrog to it. the hemp goddess turned me on that with the grow she did. PS cant get much cheaper and easy to build,i already got 2 made,ready for a 10 plant dwc.    GOOD LUCK


----------



## skallie (Jun 4, 2009)

im supplying the nutes and cf wands and ph meters he is doing the mixing up im doing jack shite

lol

skallie


----------



## stonedrone (Jun 5, 2009)

He will have to clean the res every couple of weeks.


----------



## skallie (Jun 5, 2009)

im now erring on the side of nft for cramming them in and flowering asap

he now wants to do 20 x cheese which i aint doing cos 10 weeks trying to battle against his stubborness with watering in soil which he cannot comprehend when a pot is dry/lightweight and needs water/nutes


so saying this i think nft is also a no brainer i have all the stuff to set-up so may go with nft.

so room is being made bigger cos he is a cheese mad mutha fucka

lol

so my plan i put to him is after this grow all equipment is yours for 50/50 split on harvest

this equates to a Phat filter 150 L1 a RVK 150MM L1 INLINE EXTRACTOR FAN a 90 LITRE NUTRIENT RES a 100w ADJUSTABLE HEATER a 600w HPS BALLAST REFLECTOR AND RELAY AND TIMERS GALORE and a OSCILATING 20" FAN and a SELTZ L30 NUTRIENT PUMP


so the plants im growing are 8 weekers so i said to him you have 10 x u.k. cheese i have 10 x 8 weekers and ill chop mine 3-5 weeks earlier than you and harvest far more.

his reply

i want the other strain too.

ffs *** jesus effing h christ aint pleasing some folks.

skallie


----------



## stonegroove (Jun 6, 2009)

ebb and flow is a piece of p*ss, good too.


----------



## skallie (Jun 6, 2009)

ok day one im making the room twice the size

more building work 6 months after i downsized same room.

lol

skallie


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 6, 2009)

im a noob doing dwc and in my area the heat makes it cumbersom keeping the res cool.  from further reading it seems that if temps are an issue then maybe ebb & flow is the way to go, with as big of res as he has room.

i wish i was your friend.


----------



## skallie (Jun 7, 2009)

ok update room size is now about 6' x 6' x 4-6' apex root area.

its more or less half done with all the hard work jout of the way i just need to board up and plaster cos i have ocd 

dont hold screw with thumb when fixing studding it slipped.owwwwwwww:holysheep: 

you like the mess from couple of years ago when we downsized his room and his clean up attempt or lack of clean up  

nft looks most likely but ill try few systems in room before i start plants. 

skallie


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

6x6 can fit an aerojet nicely.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 8, 2009)

I had 8 going at once in a dwc setup in 24.5 sf and my room had no room to work around in.


----------



## skallie (Jun 8, 2009)

nft it is then im using 2 x garland trays that are 110cm x 55cm side by side making a lovely 110cm x 110cm square and i think ill go for just the 1 x 600w hps.

room is nearly finished construction wise just need to plaster then a lick of matt white paint then its set-up and test the system time before i plonk any plants into the room.

ill post some pics wednesday when its all plastered up

skallie


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 8, 2009)

if you are really worried about this guy being a knob and making mistakes, why not do some nft AND some soil?  Sure hydro will always get better results but nothing is more forgiving in my experience than good old dirt.  A lot easier for a noob to attend to as well....let him crawl before he learns to walk so to speak.


----------



## skallie (Jun 8, 2009)

hiya nyc that was what i was thinking so i will tend to the hydro system completely he will tend to his own plants in soil.

half of hydro are his and half mine and the 3 x going to be grown in soil are his so they will be abused and yield eff all thats for sure.

lol

skallie


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 8, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> if you are really worried about this guy being a knob and making mistakes, why not do some nft AND some soil?  Sure hydro will always get better results but nothing is more forgiving in my experience than good old dirt.  A lot easier for a noob to attend to as well....let him crawl before he learns to walk so to speak.



Hempy buckets aren't a whole lot harder than soil, except for the daily watering .


----------



## skallie (Jun 13, 2009)

ok the room is more or less finished plastering just 5 minutes more on monday then a few coats of white paint

the room size is 4 deep x 7 wide x 4-6 foot sloping apex roof.

my mate is doing my ******* head in so much so im considering just selling all the equipment on ebay rather than piss about wasting my valuble time over his lazy assed antics.

this will give you an indication to the lost cause that is my mate.

i left my home and texted him to get the loft ladder down as i was on my way to plaster the room and was on a tight schedule.  again 5 minutes away i text again.

i arrive at his home and ask is the lost ladder down-ermmmm i forgot.

for ******* hells sake he is a ******* idiot

skallie

ps i am turning into 'nemesis' more so each day


----------



## skallie (Jun 30, 2009)

he hasnt even got off his fat arse to call the loft people.

i phoned him the other day asking if he has called them.

his reply i dont know who to call:holysheep: -who should i call -try my brother 

so he insists he dont know who to call so i suggest he calls the telephone number on the letter he recently received 

so clones are taken system nearly finished just a few finishing touches required along with equipment being installed.

the nft system will now house 12 cheese clones and each 20 litre dwc bubbler a clone apiece 

so upto now im doing great and my mate is doing eff all as per usual   

skallie


----------

